# Bag option for EOS M5 kit



## Random Orbits (Feb 12, 2018)

I have a Lowepro DP 30 and it worked well for the M3 with 270EX II, 22 f/2, 18-55 and 11-22. Since then, I have added the 55-200 and the 28 macro, and all the stuff won't fit in the DP 30. Ideally, I'd like a DP 30 that is 50% wider, but I think the DP 30 is as big as it gets. The nice thing about the DP 30 is its small size, which made it easy to get into stadiums. So, I'm looking for something that has a similar form factor (not a backpack) but will fit the entire M kit. Any ideas?


----------



## slclick (Feb 12, 2018)

I know you said no backpacks, does that rule out slings as well? I love my Lowepro Slingshot Edge for my M5 Kit. More than enough room for body and 3 EFM lenses. There's a personal top section which could hold a ton of stuff as well, strobe, rocket bulb, batteries etc.


----------



## brad-man (Feb 12, 2018)

I have found the Think Tank MM20 and MM25i to be very effective and versatile bags:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1296612-REG/think_tank_photo_656_mirrorless_mover_20_camera.html

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1296615-REG/think_tank_photo_666_mirrorless_mover_25i_camera.html

You can even stuff a little pod in the belt loop.


----------



## andrei1989 (Feb 13, 2018)

slclick said:


> I know you said no backpacks, does that rule out slings as well? I love my Lowepro Slingshot Edge for my M5 Kit. More than enough room for body and 3 EFM lenses. There's a personal top section which could hold a ton of stuff as well, strobe, rocket bulb, batteries etc.



which one do you have? the 150 or the 250?
i've been looking into those as well..


----------



## littleB (Feb 13, 2018)

I like the ThinkTank Retrospective series, currently have 3 of them.
When I go out with the M5, my choice is the Retrospective 5. It is not big enough to pack the FF with lenses (although the 5d mk4 with a 24-70 alone will fit if dividers are partially removed), but the M5 will fit nicely with a bunch of EF-M lenses and other stuff.


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2018)

andrei1989 said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > I know you said no backpacks, does that rule out slings as well? I love my Lowepro Slingshot Edge for my M5 Kit. More than enough room for body and 3 EFM lenses. There's a personal top section which could hold a ton of stuff as well, strobe, rocket bulb, batteries etc.
> ...



I've got the small one, the 150, it's narrow and light, has a range of divider arrangements and it's put together really well. The one drawback for me is it's not a universal sling and only works on one side of your body due to the access for the camera. Other than that it's great and dirt cheap. My mini tripod balances nicely on the center holder as well.
I don't want my M bag to be anything like my ProTactic yet I didn't want dainty at the at time. It's a nice balance.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2018)

Random Orbits said:


> I have a Lowepro DP 30



What does DP stand for? If you mean the Dashpoint 30, clearly that didn't hold your whole kit at the same time. (I don't think the D'Pod 30 would, either.) The Dashpoint 30 will hold an M6 with any of the M primes or shorter M zooms attached, but not the M55-200 or M18-150. I have the Lowepro Format TLZ-10 to hold the M6 + M18-150 (or M55-200). I think that case would hold the M5 with either of those lenses attached. 

On the subject of a bag for your entire kit: 



brad-man said:


> I have found the Think Tank MM20 and MM25i to be very effective and versatile bags:



I have the Mirrorless Mover 20, and it will not hold the M6, M11-22, M18-55, M55-200, M22/2, M28 Macro, and 270EX II...I tried. I think the MM25i would fit your whole kit, though. 

By taking my M18-150 instead of the M18-55 + M55-200, I can fit the rest of the kit (M11-22, both M primes and the 270) in the MM20.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 13, 2018)

I have the Think Tank Mirrorless mover 25. It holds everything. M3, EVF, 11-22, 18-55, 22 f/2, 28 macro, 55-200, EF adaptor, charger, and, at times, I even fit in a 270 EX II.

In other words, it holds my entire M kit.

But I am also tempted to pick up the MM 10 as at times I want to take just a lens or two and head out.

The M5 is a bit taller than the M3, this would be easily accounted for by moving the partitions, but you would loose space for something else (one reason why I would eye the M6 as my "upgrade" if I was ever to do so). So, I think you would be able to fit everything. You might lose the space for the EF adapter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2018)

docsmith said:


> But I am also tempted to pick up the MM 10 as at times I want to take just a lens or two and head out.



I may pick up an MM10 at some point, but for now putting the M6 + M11-22 in the Lowepro Dashpoint 30 and the M18-150 in the Dashpoint 20 has been working fairly well.




docsmith said:


> one reason why I would eye the M6 as my "upgrade" if I was ever to do so



The smaller size was why I went with the M6 over the M5.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 13, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Lowepro DP 30
> ...



Yes, I was referring to the Dashpoint 30. Thanks for providing insight into how the MM20 is working for you. It likes like the MM25i is a good option.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 13, 2018)

slclick said:


> I know you said no backpacks, does that rule out slings as well? I love my Lowepro Slingshot Edge for my M5 Kit. More than enough room for body and 3 EFM lenses. There's a personal top section which could hold a ton of stuff as well, strobe, rocket bulb, batteries etc.



Yes, I would rather not use a sling design. My 10 year old daughter has interest in photography, and I'm thinking that she might want to use the M-kit while I use full frame. I'm anticipating that she'll tire of carrying it around, so it would be easier if it's a smaller when I have carry both a backpack and whatever is carrying the M.

The dashpoint 30 that we have is fine for her use, but I'd rather store everything in one bag at home so that is where this request is coming from. Right now the M lenses are located in two locations: the dashpoint 30 and a separate drawer.


----------



## meckley (Feb 13, 2018)

I use the Case Logic Medium SLR Camera Bag. It is a little big, but I can get the M5 with attached lens in the center. I keep the lens hoods in the center bottom. I also have a Platypod wedged in the center. I have the 22, 11-22, 18-150, and the 55-200 lenses and can easily carry three of them in the side pockets.


----------



## docsmith (Feb 13, 2018)

Here is a picture of the Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 25i as I have it configured with all my gear. Working left to right, the 22/2, 28 macro, then the EVF and EF adapter, the M3 mounted with the 18-55, and finally the 55-200 and 11-22 upright.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 14, 2018)

docsmith said:


> Here is a picture of the Think Tank Mirrorless Mover 25i as I have it configured with all my gear. Working left to right, the 22/2, 28 macro, then the EVF and EF adapter, the M3 mounted with the 18-55, and finally the 55-200 and 11-22 upright.



Thanks docsmith! That looks like a good solution for me. With rumors of a new EF-M prime, having slightly more space is a plus.

I used to have the M3 + EVF, and I almost always used it with the EVF, so I opted for the M5 over the M6. The M5 is nice, but it's larger size (with an L-plate) definitely made it not pocketable. Sometimes, I wished I kept the original M that I got during the fire-sale years ago. Didn't cost much, isn't worth much, wouldn't be a big loss if it got damaged.


----------



## MrDulkes (Feb 15, 2018)

slclick said:


> andrei1989 said:
> 
> 
> > slclick said:
> ...


I carry the M5, ef-m 18-150, ef-m 11-22, ef-m 22, ef-m 55-200 and 430 EXII flash with room for one more lens in the SlingShot edge 250. That leaves room in the upper compartment for whatever I want to bring for the day. I can also swap the 55-200 for the ef-s 55-250 with adapter (I really love my copy and often think the extra weight is worth it, but I lose the extra space for one more lens!). I highly recommend this bag, it is near perfect.

These days I have a pd capture clip mounted on the sling strap. I use a pd leash as either a safety-tether to the bag, or as a neck strap. It ads nicely to the setup and I recommend it too.


----------



## slclick (Feb 16, 2018)

The more I use my Slingshot edge the more I appreciate it. I have never been able to use or have a desire to use a shoulder camera bag. They are big rectangles on a strap and how any differentiate from another always seems to be in the minor details. Some of us like to keep our bag on us while we shoot others never, ymmv.


----------



## JoFT (Feb 24, 2018)

My favorite for my gear is the Tenba "Tools BYOB" But I use this bag to store the M5 in my Thule backpack - and take it out when I am shooting not having my business backpack with me.


More about that in my EOS-M5 one year review....


----------



## digigal (Feb 26, 2018)

My favorite bag option is the "Hubba hubba hiney" by Think Tank (I know, what a name!) with a strap. I can put my M5 + 22 and the 18-55 and 55-200 plus batteries. You could add the adapter and another small lens. Or it will carry just my EF 100-400 II if I'm out with my 7DMII with my 24-105 over my other shoulder and I want the longer lens if something interesting happens. Plus I even use it as a purse when I'm traveling--it's been to 5 or 6 continents. It's the most versatile bag I've ever bought (and believe me, my husband and I could open a store with all the camera bags we've got from every maker known to man!). Here's a link. I'm even thinking of getting a backup just in case they ever stop making it:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847221-REG/Think_Tank_228_Hubba_Hubba_Hiney_Black.html
It doesn't do everything, but it fills a very important niche in my gear bag selection.
Catherine


----------



## slclick (Feb 26, 2018)

If I wasn't at bag threshold and already have 2 slings, I would get this in a heartbeat for the M system...
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1212037-REG/lowepro_lp36945_streetline_sh_140_bag.html


----------

